
Show HN: Build a Pet Hotel Web App with React, Node.js and DB with ScaffoldHub - fpastore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMOvx38dXz4
======
fpastore
Learn how to build a Pet Hotel web application with React, GraphQL, NodeJS,
SQL, MongoDB or Firebase Firestore using ScaffoldHub.

You can see the end result of the course here:
[https://reactpethotel.com](https://reactpethotel.com).

The course uses ScaffoldHub.io
([https://scaffoldhub.io](https://scaffoldhub.io)) to create the initial
application and then we deploy it in the cloud. After we explain the basics of
Javascript, React, Redux, React Router, Formik and Yup. GraphQL, Sequelize
(SQL), Mongoose (MongoDB) and Firebase Firestore, and finally, how the
application is customized to attend all the Pet Hotel needs.

DEMO: [https://reactpethotel.com](https://reactpethotel.com)

WEBPAGE: [https://scaffoldhub.io/courses/react-pet-
hotel](https://scaffoldhub.io/courses/react-pet-hotel)

CODE: [https://github.com/felipepastorelima/react-pet-
hotel](https://github.com/felipepastorelima/react-pet-hotel)

